
Silicon Valley's dirty little secret: The way it treats women - smb06
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/03/03/silicon-valleys-dirty-little-secret-sexual-harassment-discrimination-of-women/98646108/
======
dovdovdov
Realizing that Ellen Pao's presence takes all the spotlight from the issue
would help the cause greatly.

------
walterstucco
Meanwhile men can tell the same stories of harassment, under payment and
stalled careers but nobody cares because, you know, they kinda deserve it for
being men.

I won't deny there is a problem in the valley, that's why I stayed in Europe,
but the narrative men Vs women is wrong, US media should explore the fact that
the whole American dream is about being abusive.

    
    
        Hypocrisy! Brutality! The elite! 
        All of which are American dreams! 
        -- RATM

~~~
dang
This is a terrible HN comment that manages to combine gender flamebait with
nationalistic flamebait. If you post like this again, we will ban you.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

Edit: Ok you guys, point taken, s/insults/flamebait/. Late-night misstep!

~~~
zaptheimpaler
It is not insulting any gender. Also I think your bar for a "nationalistic
insult" is a little low - all countries are open to criticism.

~~~
dang
You're right, "insults" was the wrong word. A better word is "flamebait". The
last thing we need here is more drive-by gender flamewarrage, and when
accounts do this repeatedly (as this one has), we ban them. Hence the warning.

~~~
walterstucco
> drive-by gender flamewarrage

if you haven't noticed, that was my point

it's no gender war

it's a cultural problem, competition taken to extremes can't end well

